# Differential lock



## DAVID DASCANIO (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a 2015 mahindra 1533 . After engaging the differential lock and releasing it the tractor stays locked what could be the problem?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Even if you stomp the right brake pedal then the left?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

sticky links!!, have you tried reversing a tad, most times it will slide out as soon as the load is removed.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Could also be one of your rear tires has lower air pressure than the other, where the wheels aren't turning at the exact same speed.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep Hoodoo!! pay that one too.


----------



## DAVID DASCANIO (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks for the input I will try all today and get back to you


----------



## DAVID DASCANIO (Sep 14, 2019)

Tried all your suggestions nothing worked right away. I had to use the tractor anyway and it just fixed itself driving around . Go figure


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Turn the front wheels to the straight position. If you are turning it puts a load on mechanism, by turning the wheels straight it unloads the system and should release. And I would spray the penetrating fluid at the point the differential lock goes in the case.


----------



## DAVID DASCANIO (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks the tractor fixed itself . I will spray some penetrating oil on the rod . This feature does not get used very often so it probably needs some lube thanks for the advice


----------

